# A wood and pellet weekend



## wade (Jun 21, 2015)

We had a family get together this weekend and so I had a few things in the smoker. Based upon the results of the Top Rump test a couple of weeks ago I decided to do another. I also bought 3 racks of ribs and two large chickens. I was told they were chickens but from the size of them they seemed more like small turkeys.

The ribs had my medium rub applied the night before and then went into the Weber 67cm 













Ribs vac pack.jpg



__ wade
__ Jun 21, 2015


















Ribs in 67cm.jpg



__ wade
__ Jun 21, 2015






and the Rump had a salt and pepper rub the night before, before going into the Davy Crockett













Rump Vac Packed.jpg



__ wade
__ Jun 21, 2015


















Rump in DC.jpg



__ wade
__ Jun 21, 2015






The ribs were cooked at 110 C (230 F) using 3:2:0.5 and they turned out well. The Rump I also smoked at 110 C (230 F) for 3 hours until it had reached an IT of 57 C (135 F). Both were then left to rest.

Unfortunately both of these had been cut and served (and almost completely eaten) before I remembered that I should have taken some "after" photos.

Now, for the chickens, I decided to smoke each of these differently. Smokewood had kindly send me some samples of his Maple wood chunks and I thought that this would be the perfect opportunity to try them out. - Thanks James 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















Maple Chunks.jpg



__ wade
__ Jun 21, 2015






The chickens were prepared the night before with a lemon and ginger butter with salt and pepper. They are shown here in a full size Gastronorm tray so you can see how big they both were.













Chickens Marinated.jpg



__ wade
__ Jun 21, 2015






Each was put into a 57cm Weber using Heat Beads in the Weber charcoal baskets prepared for reverse minion burning.













Chicken Maple.jpg



__ wade
__ Jun 21, 2015


















Chickens Fruitwood.jpg



__ wade
__ Jun 21, 2015






One used Smokewood's Maple chunks and the other used mixed Fruit Wood pellets. The temperature in both Webers was kept at approximately 120 C (250 F) until the internal temperatures reached 82 C (180 F). This took about 3.5 hours.













Webers Smoking.jpg



__ wade
__ Jun 21, 2015






Initially the pellet Weber produced more smoke than the lump wood Weber but after about 20 minutes they both settled down and were producing about the same. 













Cooked Chicken Maple.jpg



__ wade
__ Jun 21, 2015


















Cooked Chicken Fruitwood.jpg



__ wade
__ Jun 21, 2015






The chickens were then foil wrapped and turned upside down to rest for 45 minutes before serving. The end result was chicken that was so moist that it simply melted in the mouth.

When serving to the hoards I kept them separately and asked for preferences. Both chickens certainly tasted different and both were nicely smokey. There was no consensus however about which was best as both were enjoyed by all and were rapidly devoured.

Thanks one again to James for sending me the Maple wood sample to try out


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 21, 2015)

Gastronorm?? Is that a word?  He gets SO technical!  La la, la la, la la!  Was the food good??  That's what we wanna know!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Just takin tha piss.

Serious now!  Good job my friend.  We need the technical stuff.  What works and what does not work so well.  These things we need to know.  Would you do anything differently?  What you didn't include is personal choice.  Just for fun.  Maple or fruit wood??  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Jun 21, 2015)

Next time I would revert back from the reverse Minion burn to a straight snake burn. I did it this way as I only have one IQ-110 and I wanted to cook them both in similar ways.It was also to try to even out the temperature on both sides of the chicken. Unfortunately, as has happened before, the spacing of the Weber air intakes results in one or other of the charcoal baskets becoming dominant and starving the other. You can see the uneven burn in the last picture. Mind you you can also see how many briquettes were still left after being at temperature for over 4 hours.

Did I prefer one over the other - yes I did. I actually preferred the fruit wood - just. However, as I said there was a pretty even split between people preferring the fruit or the maple. I would certainly cook with both again.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 21, 2015)

Thank you my friend.  Good info!

Danny


----------



## smokewood (Jun 21, 2015)

Lemon & Ginger Butter sounds amazing.....Mmmmmm

An excellent demonstration.  What was the flavour like on the Maple, I have not tried it yet.


----------



## kiska95 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Wade

Are you sure you are not Harry Potters Uncle as you are an absolute WIZARD with the food it looks superb.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Also keep the tech going as I and no doubt loads of others are gaining so much fantastic knowledge its unbelievable!!!!!!!


----------



## wade (Jun 22, 2015)

kiska95 said:


> Hi Wade
> 
> Are you sure you are not Harry Potters Uncle as you are an absolute WIZARD with the food


I would show you my lightning scar - but then you would have to marry me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  LOL


----------



## wade (Jun 22, 2015)

smokewood said:


> Lemon & Ginger Butter sounds amazing.....Mmmmmm
> 
> What was the flavour like on the Maple, I have not tried it yet.


Really simple - half a pack of grated butter (to soften it), the zest and juice of a lemon and about an inch of fresh ginger finely grated (a microplane works well). Mix together and rub it under the skin the night before and cook the next day 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The Maple and fruit wood chickens were not that different. Both were fairly "sweet". I liked them both but I think the fruit wood chicken was maybe a little more rounded. The difference was quite subtle though.


----------



## smokewood (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for the recipe for the lemon & ginger butter, that little nugget of information will go in my recipe book.  If the Maple gets the Wade seal of approval I will try and procure a larger quantity.

Mmmm Lemon & Ginger Butter...


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 22, 2015)

Kiska.  Please don't encourage him.  His head starts to swell and you can't live with him for a week or so.  We try SO hard to keep him in check.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





YEP!  He can cook.  As we say in the States: "tha boy got skills"!  Just when you think you have heard it all he pulls another rabbit out of his A.  I mean he comes up with another great recipe from somewhere.

As always; Well done my friend!  I can't wait to taste that Rhinoceros joint you are bringing to the smoking weekend.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





HEY!  I know we take tha piss, BUT. We have smoked together and we chat now and then here and on the phone.  I respect the man's skills.  I am REALLY old school.  Yeah I have some old Tx. style recipes that you have not tried but my style is pretty simple.  That's how I like it.  Wade pushes to boat out.  And so do MANY other U.K. members.  They are trying new flavours and unconventional styles.  Just to pick out 2: MarkUK is making pulled pork with a smoker and a slow cooker.  Smoking Monkey showed up last year at the Smoking Weekend with one of the round halogen electric fan "ovens".  Did some FINE lamb ( getting old, I think he did lamb.  But I remember it tasted good!. ).  Who would have thought?  Give Wade time to work on it and I have NO doubt he will come up with a Rhinoceros joint that tastes GREAT!  These guys are ding some fine Que and are willing to help anyone!

Long story short; Darn PROUD of all of them!

Danny


----------



## smokewood (Jun 23, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Long story short; Darn PROUD of all of them!
> 
> Danny


Strong & Proud Words Softly Spoken (if not in a Texan accent)


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 23, 2015)

kiska95 said:


> Hi Wade
> 
> Are you sure you are not Harry Potters Uncle as you are an absolute WIZARD with the food it looks superb.:Looks-Great:  Also keep the tech going as I and no doubt loads of others are gaining so much fantastic knowledge its unbelievable!!!!!!!:drool:



He's more like the Mad Hatter [emoji]128515[/emoji]

No, serious good looking food as ever Wade, looks like the Webers will be taking a back seat, as The Davy Crockett takes over!!!!


----------



## wade (Jun 26, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> ...looks like the Webers will be taking a back seat, as The Davy Crockett takes over!!!!


No both have their places. I cannot see myself _*not*_ using the Webers too. The DC is very handy for the "quick" smoke though - where you just want to get it up to cooking temperature quickly. Capacity is more the problem with the DC when cooking for numbers.

I am cooking for a private BBQ party this weekend - about 45 people. The Webers and the DC will all be taken there - as will a gas BBQ and my half oil drum. The pulled pork is being cooked in advance today and the ribs early tomorrow morning. The DC will mainly be used for baking the corn bread and rosemary biscuits fresh at the event.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 26, 2015)

Wade, I thought you had become a fully fledge member of the Pellet Heads!













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Jun 26, 2015






No seriously, Pellets are good for set and leave, and I know you would not leave your Webers, that would be like losing your right arm.
Good luck with the BBQ, I am sure you will not need it.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 26, 2015)

Is no one safe??  I DO like the photo shop picture though.

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 26, 2015)

Just light hearted fun!

I thought your picture with your I [emoji]10084[/emoji]️ Wade T Shirt was good?


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 26, 2015)

OF COURSE Steve!  You know me.  All in good fun!

Danny


----------



## wade (Jun 29, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Good luck with the BBQ, I am sure you will not need it.


Thanks Steve - It went well. The FEC-120 cannot arrive fast enough though as it would have saved me a lot of time tending smokers the day before. I had enquiries for future events from the people there so it must have gone well. The pulled pork and ribs were loved but the most comments came from the American biscuits and fresh corn bread that kept being produced from the Davy Crockett. Being able to see the temperature in it so accurately makes the DC an extremely versatile smoker


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 29, 2015)

Glad it went well. Already looking for the easier method!!!

Anything you can do to make the Events easier is good by me.

I did a 10 kG Pork Shoulder yesterday, Sous Vide for 48 Hours then on to the GMG for 5 hours at 105'C for smoke flavour and crisp the outside, oops no pictures as it was Jill birthday and we had familiy round, could not get it to the table quick enough!

Steve


----------



## kiska95 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi Wade

Have you the recipe for those biscuits and the cornbread


----------



## smokewood (Jun 29, 2015)

Kiska you beat me to it,  C'mon Wade share the recipe.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 29, 2015)

Biscuits and cornbread??  And what about all that meat???  Wade, sounds like they would chew your arm off for biscuits and sausage gravy for breakfast!  Maybe a little scrambled egg??  The Grandson ask me last week:  would you make me some potato salad for Friday??   Of all the things he could have asked for??  Potato salad??   You never know what folks will like.  Yes.  He did get his potato salad.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Jun 29, 2015)

Mmmmm - done well, biscuits and sausage gravy take some beating


----------



## wade (Jun 29, 2015)

kiska95 said:


> Hi Wade
> 
> Have you the recipe for those biscuits and the cornbread





smokewood said:


> Kiska you beat me to it,  C'mon Wade share the recipe.


I will make them at the meet. If you can guess what is in them I will reveal the secret. If you are really nice to me I may even share the secrets of my prize winning pork rub too


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi Guys.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I would not tell and spoil Wades fun even if I KNEW how he makes them.  Wade and I may even make ours differently.  What I can tell you is that there is not ONE recipe for biscuits OR cornbread.  OR sausage gravy ( not like anything you folks have tasted here ) OR hushpuppies ( serve with seafood )  for that matter.  I guess chicken fried steak needs to go on the list; and "greens"!.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   HECK!  Even just greens and cornbread or beans  and cornbread!  ( not what you get here )  I am getting hungry!  If you grew up in the south of the U.S.A the VERY best of those dishes is the recipe your Grandma made!  There may be a "restaurant" ( and Wade knows what that means.  Some "dive or dump" you are not sure about walking in to ) where you like their version but it will never be as good as Grandma's!  Old girl passed many years ago now and I have the "recipes".  No matter how hard I try, it just doesn't measure up.  If you are interested Wade I have a "pretty good", not GREAT breakfast sausage recipe ( work in progress ).  I can bring some along.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 2, 2015)

Sausage Gravy Mmmmmmm!

Danny/Wade,

I know that most of your best recipes are from families and friends or have been developed over years by yourselves but is there a decent southern recipe book that you could recommend. I know the search bar is great for things like that but just something I could browse and get inspiration from with a glass of Zero with whatever thrown in. I cannot forget my first taste of collared greens from 3 Rivers BBQ and would like to try and make it again

Thanks


----------



## smokewood (Jul 2, 2015)

Kiska are you attending the smoking weekend, it would be good to meet you.


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi Smokey,

I'm thinking about it, got the time off work and just in 2 minds at the moment. My missus is not the foodie type but likes to gargle with red wine


----------



## smokewood (Jul 2, 2015)

No point thinking about it, treat Mrs Kiska to a nice bottle of red and head south for a Smoking Extravaganza and have a beer and some nice food - sorted.


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 2, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 2, 2015)

Come On!!!


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 2, 2015)

Kiska.  I can not find collard greens here.  I also have 2 substitutes that are proving impossible to find.  What I can tell you is that there will be the BEST greens available there that you can find locally in the U.K..  Cooked in the southern way!  Wade is thinking of making cornbread ( maybe not like mine but I am sure it will be good).  OK!  We will discuss it and ONE of us will make cornbread!  NOT baked but Texas style beans available.  Mexican rice ( NO! not hot and full of chillies ) available.  Texas style potato salad ( NOT Morrisons ) available.  Pico De Gallo ( a Mexican salsa, DOES have a "bite" ) available.  "Grandma's coleslaw ( again! NOT Morrisons ).  Texas style hot smoked fresh sausage, available.  IF you push me AND Wade ( gotta drag you in my friend, you are making the biscuits! )  biscuits and sausage gravy for breakfast.  Thinking about of a pot of black-eyed peas.  If you want to learn southern U.S. cooking were else ya gonna taste this stuff?  We haven't even gotten to the meat.  In two minds?  ARE YOU KIDDING?  Bring along 2 crates of wine and I will bring along 4 heads of iceburg and problem solved.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny

YES!  Most of this will be pre cooked.  Do I know of a good cookbook?  Grandma taught me.  If I need to come to your home and take you through it;  we will set up a date.  Folks think I am just " running my mouth".  If you are having trouble I WILL come and help!  Do I have recipes?  Yes.  So does Wade.  Would we share them?  *HELL NO!*   *WHAT DO YOU THINK THIS IS?  THE COOKING CHANNEL????*  






    Serious now!  I can't speak for Wade but, yes I will help in any way I can.  I think it would make the ole girl smile to think folks like her food!  MarkUK makes her potato salad quite often.  Taste it all and then ask for recipes.  We hope to see you there.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

